# Spartan Health Regime



## Fletcher (Sep 19, 2005)

Has anyone out there tried the Spartan Health Regime? I just bought it and I was wondering if other people that have been on it have thought the time and money they invested into living the way Bova(the author) promotes is worth it.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 19, 2005)

O.K....now I am curious...

Could you tell us more about it?


----------



## Blindside (Sep 20, 2005)

Does it involve alot of olive oil?

Lamont


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2005)

No, but it does involve running around a football field wearing a gladiator helmet. :ultracool

 Fletcher - Don't go for gimmicks. If you're gonna spend money, see a nutritionist and buy a one-time consult with a personal trainer.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 20, 2005)

Gladiators were Roman (or at least Roman era) a Spartan ran naked!  I suspect this health regime won't be too historically accurate.  

Lamont


----------



## rutherford (Sep 20, 2005)

Is this the program that advocates eating once per day?


----------



## Blindside (Sep 20, 2005)

OK, so I looked up the website, and well, lets just say that the claims for this diet are pretty high:

www.spartanhealth.com

oy,

Lamont


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 20, 2005)

> Is this the program that advocates eating once per day?


I don't know if this does as well, but there is a diet called "The Warrior Diet" that has you eat only once per day.


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 20, 2005)

i wouldn't put a whole lot of faith in these or any similiar diet scheme.  there's always a more healthy and less-cheaper way of losing weight. :idunno:


----------



## goshawk (Sep 21, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I suspect this health regime won't be too historically accurate.


::grin:: No, that would involve something called "Black Broth", as I recall from a grade seven project on Sparta. I even made some for my presentation and dared people to try it. ::evilgrin::

Mostly consists of beef stock, salt, bits of whatever meat and unidentifiable "food bits" are lying around, and (I think) coarse-ground flour to thicken. It is, in fact, black in colour, and it tastes AWFUL. Of course, a couple of the guys decided to have a contest to chug the last of it. I'm pretty sure they're scarred to this day.

I mean, sure, Black Broth'll lose you some pounds, and there's a lot of protein in it if you use enough meat. But...I think not, baby puppy.


----------



## Fletcher (Sep 21, 2005)

No, there is no "black broth" in this diet. It's a diet based off Dr. Weston Price's research into the diets of primitave people. The food eaten is mostly fruit and meat, with refined sugar, bleached flour, and food with additives completely left out of the diet. While I agree the author puts a lot of hype behind his book, and makes some huge claims for it, I found a lot of people on other message boards that bought it and loved it. I'll let everyone here know how it works for me.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2005)

Fletcher said:
			
		

> No, there is no "black broth" in this diet. It's a diet based off Dr. Weston Price's research into the diets of primitave people. The food eaten is mostly fruit and meat, with refined sugar, bleached flour, and food with additives completely left out of the diet. While I agree the author puts a lot of hype behind his book, and makes some huge claims for it, I found a lot of people on other message boards that bought it and loved it. I'll let everyone here know how it works for me.


 Sounds like a good recipe for diabetes II and heart disease.

 Did you know you don't have to be in bad shape or necessarily eat junk food to develop Type II diabetes?  It can come from quack diets like this.

 Good luck - and remember to monitor your cholesterol, TRIGLYCERIDES, and blood pressure closely.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2005)

Lots of people like _any_ given diet. It's the Ponzi scheme effect, in part, and the desire for something easy.


----------



## MikeMartial (Sep 23, 2005)

Fletcher said:
			
		

> The food eaten is mostly fruit and meat, with refined sugar, bleached flour, and food with additives completely left out of the diet.


You don't need a book to tell you to eat that; that's called "clean and healthy eating", and I've been doing it for years.

Now send me my $29.95.


----------

